# Trying to get the cheapest auto insurance(or get by without insurance)



## Whelk (Oct 21, 2016)

Anyone have any ideas on getting the cheapest auto insurance possible? My rates are currently $150 a month and might actually go up next cycle! I was involved in two accidents in the past 3 years, which is why my rates are so high. I was trying to explore options of getting my car registered in other states(it's registered in Oregon now, though I'm traveling on the east coast right now), getting on other people's insurance plans, etc. I heard if you have food stamps in CA, you can get reduced auto insurance rates. Not sure if this is the case in other states as well. Anyone have any good ideas on how to scam insurance to get some kind of reasonable rate?

I'm most likely going to start chancing it and get rid of insurance soon, cause I can't afford these rates anymore, unless there's some other option.


----------



## Mankini (Oct 21, 2016)

1. just photoshop an insurance form. fill in the necessary boxes with your info. LOL theres no way copz can check to see if its real or not.

2. get insurance from a foreign company

3. ask someone else to let you use their personal data.


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 24, 2016)

@Mankini (the artist formerly known as voodochild I think) - is there no national vehicle database in the US yet ? I'm amazed if there's not.... In the UK and Western Europe when the pigs run your plates they get full details of insurance / road tax / MOT (safety) test.... or lack of... In England if you completely illegal the vehicle goes in the crusher unless you suck some officer dick.... I suppose if you got fake insurance from another country they can't check that....

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Mankini (Oct 24, 2016)

nope they cant check diddlysquat! Ahahahhaha they suck


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 24, 2016)

@Whelk so if they can't check your vehicle legality on computer you can probably get away with the photo shopped insurance suggested above.... another tactic we used driving illegally in Europe where you're supposed to carry all your papers, all the time, was to lie and say you'd had a break in and the documents were all stolen, could get you out of a tight spot, just don't have a fucking crash !

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Mankini (Oct 24, 2016)

roguetrader said:


> @Whelk so if they can't check your vehicle legality on computer you can probably get away with the photo shopped insurance suggested above.... another tactic we used driving illegally in Europe where you're supposed to carry all your papers, all the time, was to lie and say you'd had a break in and the documents were all stolen, could get you out of a tight spot, just don't have a fucking crash !
> 
> Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!




Donde esta el banyo.

https://www.elroble.com/


----------



## wokofshame (Oct 25, 2016)

get a bunch of quotes from other companies. I had progressive and they kept upping it for no reason every 6 months, i went to geico and saved over 40$/month.
or photoshop your old insurance and just change the dates on it. I do think having insurance is kinna important so far as driving is dangerous, wouldn't wanna back into someone and get sued


----------



## Mankini (Oct 25, 2016)

wokofshame said:


> get a bunch of quotes from other companies. I had progressive and they kept upping it for no reason every 6 months, i went to geico and saved over 40$/month.
> or photoshop your old insurance and just change the dates on it. I do think having insurance is kinna important so far as driving is dangerous, wouldn't wanna back into someone and get sued



Cant squeeze bootisweat out of a turnip!


----------



## klaiash (Oct 28, 2016)

I've owned 9 cars over the past 5 years and only 1 or 2 were ever on/off insured.


----------



## roguetrader (Oct 29, 2016)

uninsured drivers are often the most careful coz they really don't wanna crash but you have no control over the next man and his shit driving...

Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Nov 13, 2016)

You can always register your vehicle in New Hampshire. They don't require auto insurance.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2016)

@Mankini I'm fairly certain most cops can check the validity of car insurance so encouraging people to commit fraud is a terrible idea. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## wokofshame (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes you don't need insurance in NH and one or two other states, but to drive out of state, you still need it no matter if you have NH plates

Sent from my Z831 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Vanholio (Dec 6, 2016)

If you do go with insurance, "move" to a place with lower rates. I established residency in New Mexico this summer. I don't have a real, fixed address, so I (not quite legally) used one in a zip code with low rates. Research here: http://www.carinsurance.com/calculators/average-car-insurance-rates.aspx


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 6, 2016)

roguetrader said:


> @Mankini (the artist formerly known as voodochild I think) - is there no national vehicle database in the US yet ? I'm amazed if there's not.... In the UK and Western Europe when the pigs run your plates they get full details of insurance / road tax / MOT (safety) test.... or lack of... In England if you completely illegal the vehicle goes in the crusher unless you suck some officer dick.... I suppose if you got fake insurance from another country they can't check that....
> 
> Sent from my XT1039 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!



Some states do have a database, I.E. Utah. But they only can check the validity if the insurance is out of that state (Utah). There is not a national database of any kind that i am aware of (How do I know this? I listen to traffic stops on my radio scanner)


----------



## Coywolf (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh, and Arizona. I still have my insurance out of there because it is so cheap.


----------



## Quirky Erk (Apr 4, 2017)

Found this on the site that Vanholio mentioned, and cross checked to make sure, based on full coverage for a 2014 Accord, these are the 10 cheapest counties 
1. Green Springs, Ohio, in ZIP code 44836: $647
2. Arden, North Carolina, in ZIP code 28704: $671
3. Saco, Maine, in ZIP code 04072: $709
4. Christiansburg, Virginia, in ZIP code 24073: $751
5. Boise, Idaho, in ZIP code 83706: $753
6. Lake Havasu City, Arizona, in ZIP code 86403: $769
7. West Lafayette, Indiana, in ZIP code 47907: $770
8. Allouez, Wisconsin, in ZIP code 54302: $776
9. Concord, New Hampshire, in ZIP code 03303: $785
10. Normal, Illinois, in ZIP code 61761: $827

just renewed insurance and was told i could put some device in that'll monitor speed and such to determine my driving habits for 6 months, and depending my rates will go up or down. With this info and these times, concerned my rates went up just for looking at it


----------



## VanScribed Goat (May 31, 2017)

Quirky Erk said:


> Found this on the site that Vanholio mentioned, and cross checked to make sure, based on full coverage for a 2014 Accord, these are the 10 cheapest counties
> 1. Green Springs, Ohio, in ZIP code 44836: $647
> 2. Arden, North Carolina, in ZIP code 28704: $671
> 3. Saco, Maine, in ZIP code 04072: $709
> ...



WOAH 
Hi Friend lmao. This was not somewhere I thought I would run into you. Didn;t even recognize it was you until I read "shoot it" xD
But hey dude this list is awesome. I have Lafayette, Indiana as my drivers license address. My grandma lives there/ I graduated high school there so I get away with their cheap insurance. Groovy.


----------

